# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Βάψιμο κλουβιού..

## Φωτεινή...

επειδή έχω ένα παλιό κλουβί και θελω να το χρησιμοποιεισω σκέφτηκα να το βάψω κανει..? Η θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στο πουλί.. Και αν κανει να το βάψω τη είδους μπογιά πρεπει να βρω μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος..

----------


## HarrisC

Βαψιμο γινεται αλλα θελει πολυ-πολυ δουλεια μια και θελει τριψιμο με γυαλοχαρτο ενα -ενα τα σιδερακια.

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω εχω παρει μια καλη μπογια που οτι κλουβι εχω βαψει δεν ξεφλουδιζει!!!!!!και δεν χρειαζεται περασμα με γυαλοχαρτο......ειναι η νεροδυαλιτικη μπογια της kraft!!!!!! Στην συστηνω αφοβα!!!!και μαλιστα θα πεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ:θελω την νεροδυαλιτικη μπογια την kraft που δεν περιεχει μολυβδο!!!!εγω την ειχα σε ασπρη!!!δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλα χρωματα αλλα δεν νομιζω να μην εχει κιολας....

----------


## mai_tai

1)καλο τριψιμο-  2)ασταρι σε σπρει οικολογικο  -κ μετα 3) χρωμα οικολογικο κ εισαι κομπλε..!αν ειναι για  κλουβι καναρινιου...περναω και ενα χερι 4)βερινικι για προστασια του χρωματος!!  Αν ειναι για κλουβι παπαγαλου αφαιρεις το  τελευταιο βημα! Τουλαχιστον ετσι τα βαφω εγω!

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..ευχαριστω πολυ..κ Γιώργο αυτή που μου προτεινες σε τη τιμή περιπου θα την βρω? Κ πόσες μέρες χρειάζεται το κλουβί να μεινει μέχρι να βαλω το πουλί μεσα...κ λογικα θα την ζητήσω από μαγαζί με μπογιές κ όχι κάποιο συγκεκριμενο σωστα?

----------


## Gardelius

Φωτεινή ρίξε μια ματιά και στα παρακάτω θέματα...

(1) H παλιά κλούβα που ξαναγεννήθηκε!
(2) Σκουριασμένο κλουβί. 
(3) Σκουριά σε κλουβί.
(4) Bαψιμο κλουβας

----------


## Giorgekid

Δυστυχως δεν βρηκα τιμη....θαμρωτησω τον παππου μου ποσο το πηρε και θα σου απαντησω οτν μαθω..........αλλα επειδη μενω κρητη δεν ξερω ποσο,θα,κανει εκει......θα πας σε ενα μαγαζι που πουλαει μπογιες και τετοια οχι καποιο συγκεκριμενο.....και για να στεγνωσει ΚΑΛΑ θελει 2-3 μερες......αλλα εγω το αφησα να στεγνωσει 15~ ωρες και ηταν οκ ......αλλα καλυτερα εσυ να μην το διακινδυνευσεις....ποτε δεν ξερεις....

----------


## stefos

Οπως και να το βαψεις , αστο να στεγνωσει καλα 5 ,6 μερες τουλαχιστον

----------


## HarrisC

οι μπογιες ειναι τοξικες ,θελουν προσοχη.Μπορει να μην εχουν μολυβδο αλλα εχουν αλλα επικινδυνα χημικα και οι παπαγαλοι δαγκωνουν συνεχεια τα καγκελα.Αλλο να βαψεις μια κλουβα που θα μπουν καναρινακια και αλλο να βαψεις κλουβα που θα μπουν παπαγαλοι.

----------


## Φωτεινή...

Οκ..ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Stelios Raza

Γεια σας ... θα ήθελα να επινικελωσω ένα κλουβί,υπάρχει κίνδυνος για το πουλάκι

----------


## TZANNSPY

Αν δεν είναι μέσα μάλλον όχι...  :winky: 

Τα καναρίνια δεν δαγκώνουν τα κάγκελα. 
Το θέμα είναι αν αξίζει το κόστος.
Και το πουλί είναι καναρίνι/καρδερίνα και ΟΧΙ κάποιο παπαγαλοειδή.

----------

